# Sensitive Feet On The Trail Ride



## SaharaG (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello 
Im new to the forums. I am starting competitive Trail Riding next year and my anglo mare has quite sensitive feet. She has been bare foot most of her life but for trail rides I am hearing it is recommended to have shoes with boots over top? Any suggestions??  Thanks


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

You can always get hoof boots to ride on the trail. This thread in the recent past has talked about all the different types of brands

I think the most part is to find a kind that fits. 

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/thinking-about-buying-easy-boots-217218/


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I use Easy Boot Gloves on my boy's sensitive front feet. I love them.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Shoes or boots, you don't need boots over shoes. Personally I would leave her bare foot since that's what she's been and use boots when trail riding.


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

Never will understand not shoeing a horse when it is going to be USED. Maybe people should go barefoot while riding also!!!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Cincinnati said:


> Never will understand not shoeing a horse when it is going to be USED. Maybe people should go barefoot while riding also!!!!


Agreed. Competive trail riding sounds like a good reason to shoe your horse.


----------



## Wimpy (Jul 9, 2013)

Regarding the sensitive feet issue, impacted bars could be the cause of the sensitivity/pain.

If you're not familiar with what a healthy, properly cared for equine hoof should look like, please research to know if your farier is doing a good job for your horse.

A place to begin: Equine Lameness Prevention Organization


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Cincinnati--Your post confused me... Are you promoting (or not) the use of shoes? /ICan'tReadApparently


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

A horse that has been barefoot its whole life is a blessing to me. Transitioning a shod horse to barefoot can be a long process even taking a year. I personally would NOT put shoes on your horse.

That being said the shoes vs. no shoes debate has many opinions and some people are very staunch supporters of one way or another. I have almost the exact reverse opinion as Cincinnati as I can not understand shoeing a horse unless it is absolutely needed. But I don't think one way is wrong over another way there are just different philosophy of horse care. (BTW I am a farrier who was originally trained in traditional shoeing and hot shoeing - although I now do barefoot trims almost exclusively.) 

OK so if you choose to go the barefoot route here are the main things you needs to know: The thing about keeping a horse barefoot is that the trim your horse is receiving must be a correct barefoot trim. The trim your horse gets before the shoes go on WILL NOT WORK also a "pasture trim" or "brood mare trim" also will not work. The reason being that the hoof must be prepared a certain way for the shoe but in doing so most of the sole of the hoof is pared away. On a barefoot horse the sole needs to build up and callous which is what keeps the horse from getting tender. Another key point is getting the hoof correctly balanced and getting the break over of the movement correct. There is sooo much more detail in what a barefoot trim requires but this can give you a starting point - I suggest jumping on over to the hoof section for more reading because there is some great advise over there. 

So now what? Well think about the kind of trims your horse is getting. Ask your farrier questions and if you need to look at finding someone who specializes in barefoot trimming. Once you have the hoofs ready for barefoot and you know what shape they will be then get some hoof boots - they really work and are a great choice. 

The reason so many people don't think that horses can go barefoot is because they don't give them enough time to transition off of shoes - it can take a year. Also without the proper trim the horse will be tender. Barefoot is possible in the majority of horses with the right kind of care but it takes patience. Its not a quick fix like shoeing.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd suggest trying boots for a little while. If they work for you then problem solved. If not, then give shoes a try. I do like to keep horses barefoot when possible, but not enough to keep them barefoot if it's keeping them from being comfortable.


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

I guess I spoke to quick, as 99% of my riding is in rock or rocky ground. I can not see my horse going barefoot in those conditions.


----------



## SaharaG (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank-you for the links to the other ads and the opinions. I am fairly open minded and to be closed minded wouldn't be fair to my horse. She is the one that is going to be carrying me across all the miles. I want her to be as comfortable as possible. My last farrier I believe gave her an abcess by shaving too deeply. Any recommendations besides epson salts? ( which I am already doing) Good to know I can use the boots on the trail,, I was unsure of that. Thank-you for all your replies


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I tried the barefoot process for 5 years. My two youngest horses were just coming under saddle and had never had shoes when I started going barefoot..

I could ride my horses ANYWHERE for a day. What I could not do was ride them anywhere for two or three days in a row. If I gave them a day off in between rides, they were fine. But I could not ride rocky trails multiple days in a row.

Hoof boots will provide the protection so you can ride your horse on rough rocky trails. For me, hoof boots worked fine, But were just too expensive to use all the time. I usually brought 4 horses with me, By time I spent 5 minutes on each horse putting boots on and a couple minutes per horse after the ride pulling boots, I found I was spending 30 minutes extra every ride to deal with boots. I was also trimming their feet every 2-3 weeks, so I was spending more time trimming. I can spend 3 hour to put shoes on every 6 weeks and save time.

Also I was hard on boots. I've lost my share of boots. The boots stay on just fine at a walk, But do any cantering, any lateral work like chasing cows and I would loose a boot or tear a gaiter. It seemed like every time I used boots, I was spending money to fix or replace a boot after the ride. ( remember, I usually booting up 4 horses each time)

Between the cost of fixing, replacing or the time spent putting them on, I decided my horses either were going barefoot all the time or getting shoes at least during the hard working months of summer and fall, Since my horses can not go barefoot multiple days in a row and work those days. Shoes were the best choice. So from about the 1st of June through October they get shod.

These are from a November ride. Horses were barefoot and did just fine for the day that we rode in these rocks




On another note. Look into your competitive trail riding organizations rules. Most allow boots, But some organization do not allow any protections above the cornet band. So boots with gaiters would not be allowed.


----------



## Dappledbaybeauty (Jun 30, 2012)

I had exactly the same problem boots rubbed my mare raw after a trail ride and yes they did fit her and yes she was "broken" into them.
I think Epona shoes are the most amazing thing to come along for horses feet.
1. there shock absorbing.
2. they take the toe back.
3. they give proper frog support.
4. they support the whole hoof not just the rim.
5. there light weight.
6. the foot can toughen up with out getting stone bruised. 
(where as I have found they stay sensitive in boots, But with Epona's there twice as tough as when you put them on)
7. They can be Glued, Cast, or nailed on.
8. You can use packing or mesh to stop ANY stone bruise.
9. No tripping
10. Builds up sole on a thin sole horse.
11. MUCH MORE incredible benefits. 

There amazing and I wouldn't think of using anything else on my mare or other horses ever..

Ps. Metal shoes are horrific things in my opinion, I have never and will never use metal shoes and rim shoes are not comfortable for your horse at all they contract the heels and think about it your horse is landing on steel! Not rubber or flexible plastic or a shock absorbing frog its landing on exactly the place they should not bear weight on the hoof and on top of that there landing on steel.
Metal shoes are not comfortable.
The only shoe I agree with is the Epona Shoe and Barefoot if you horse is comfortable like that.
I think the ACT Trim is the way to go trim the bars take the toe back ect...
If you need help "The Happy Hoof" on youtube is the best ever trim (my opinion)

EponaShoe Flexible Polyurethane Plastic Horseshoes











Best wishes!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Cincinnati said:


> I guess I spoke to quick, as 99% of my riding is in rock or rocky ground. I can not see my horse going barefoot in those conditions.


I also ride on rocky trails and I really prefer shoes. Boots are a lot of trouble to me and the shoes do a great job of keeping my horses sound.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I have used the Easyboot Epic on my mare for trails and loved them. There are many opinions on the topic of barefoot vs shoes. IMO I like to keep the horse barefoot and use boots for rocky terrain unless a vet/farrier recommend shoes and it proves effective for the horse's well being/comfort. Currently I have a mustang who has very tough feet but plan to get boots for him in the event we are on very bad terrain. My farrier encouraged me not to put any shoes on him, though I didn't intend to due to the condition of his hooves.


----------



## SaharaG (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank-you everyone for your answers to my question. I will keep her barefoot and I did buy a pair of boots. Hopefully this is a temporary problem and she will get back to her old self. My farrier is going to come out next week or so and discuss types of boot options. Thank-you all for your imput!


----------



## redrose1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a gelding that has been barefoot his whole life (he's 15 now). He's a Morgan so he's got super good feet. We have an Arab who we boot if we are going somewhere with rocks. We use the glove boots. Or just take them along just in case and put them on on the trail. 
Barefoot vs. shoeing, that's a whole other discussion that can get heated. Check out horses competing in the Tevis in Northern Calif, one of the toughest rides in the US. Top ten horses are in easy boots - glove glue ons.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

redrose1 said:


> Top ten horses are in easy boots - glove glue ons.


To clarify, not all the top 10 were in easy boots, but 7 of the top 10 were, and booted horses have won the Tevis cup for the past 3 years.

2013 statistics: 10 Things You Should Know About Easyboots at Tevis 2013 - Bootlegging | EasyCare
2012 statistics: American Horse Publications: AHP Newsgroup


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Look into the anatomy if how a hoof is suppose to work and how shoes change the hoofs operation. That's why I've gone barefoot. There are reasons to go with shoes for those same reasons. It would be best if every horse owner read up on the anatomy of hooves so they can make the best informed decision for there horses health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Myself personally --> I would shoe the horse. 

You are wanting to do a specific competitive event with your horse. Your horse is sore, so you need to do something about it. If you have a good farrier who is knowledgeable about both barefoot trimming and shoeing, you aren't going to cause damage by shoeing. But you can enhance the horse's performance. 

I keep my horses barefoot if I can. But if I am going to be competitive at something where they needs shoes to be competitive, then shoes it is.

I have nothing personal against boots. I just prefer shoes over boots.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Look into the anatomy if how a hoof is suppose to work and how shoes change the hoofs operation. That's why I've gone barefoot. There are reasons to go with shoes for those same reasons. It would be best if every horse owner read up on the anatomy of hooves so they can make the best informed decision for there horses health.


 an almost identical argument could be made for our species. Shoes change the functionality of our feet, and even alter the shape/width(when worn through out the growing years) of them. Are you intending to go permanently barefoot yourself? It would be ideal, for foot health, as well as that of the tendons and particularly the joints, all the way up. Incorrect shoe fit on humans can cause knee problems, back, pelvis and foot problems.

I think barefoot is great, but every horse deserves to be comfortable doing their job, even if that occasionally requires shoes. My horses are barefoot 8-10 months out of the year, but in the summer I wear hoof off faster than they can grow it, and the rocky terrain faced in the mountains is uncomfortable for them.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> an almost identical argument could be made for our species. Shoes change the functionality of our feet, and even alter the shape/width(when worn through out the growing years) of them. Are you intending to go permanently barefoot yourself? It would be ideal, for foot health, as well as that of the tendons and particularly the joints, all the way up. Incorrect shoe fit on humans can cause knee problems, back, pelvis and foot problems.
> 
> I think barefoot is great, but every horse deserves to be comfortable doing their job, even if that occasionally requires shoes. My horses are barefoot 8-10 months out of the year, but in the summer I wear hoof off faster than they can grow it, and the rocky terrain faced in the mountains is uncomfortable for them.


 Yes we would be better off going barefoot. Our foot is designed so that we walk landing ball first but soon as we put shoes on we land heel first. If you don't believe me actually watch how you walk with and without shoes. They've done experiments on treadmills monitoring people as they run with and without shoes. The person without shoes is more efficient. But no, I'm not giving up my shoes but that decision is made from an informed standpoint.

I only ask that people educate themselves on how a hoof works before making that decision for their horses. If they decide to go with shoes after educating themselves it doesn't give me any heart ache. What bothers me is the all the people who shoe their horses because they think it's necessary just because "that's how it's done".

FYI, it doesn't surprise me in the least that 7 of 10 top finishers in an endurance race were wearing boots. Why? Because just like people their bodies are more efficient without shoes than with which leads less fatigue over time. Boots don't interfere with that efficiency in horses unlike they do in people.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

If making an analogy with human shoes, boots seem to get much closer than horseshoes. We do take our shoes off as soon as we can - at least I do. Boots one can remove after a ride, horseshoes - it is a 24/7 "fix".

Also, apart from people shoeing because "that's how it's done", I believe many people (and I do not refer to anyone here, but speaking about people around me in real life) do it simply because it is easier.

The statistics on the Tevis finishers are frankly quite shocking to me - never knew/suspected this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Comfortably Numb said:


> If making an analogy with human shoes, boots seem to get much closer than horseshoes. We do take our shoes off as soon as we can - at least I do. Boots one can remove after a ride, horseshoes - it is a 24/7 "fix".
> 
> Also, apart from people shoeing because "that's how it's done", I believe many people (and I do not refer to anyone here, but speaking about people around me in real life) do it simply because it is easier.
> !


My experience has been different, most people shoe just because that's all they know. If you try to educate them they are either closed minded about it or some closed minded friend says you'll hurt the horse if it doesn't have shoes and you would be evil for taking them off. /sigh. I've tried to talk people into not shoeing their horse who hasn't been ridden in years and run into a lot of resistance. Only thing that seems to get them to even consider taking shoes off is when I pull the ultimate trump card. Trims are cheaper than shoes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Our foot is designed so that we walk landing ball first but soon as we put shoes on we land heel first. If you don't believe me actually watch how you walk with and without shoes. They've done experiments on treadmills monitoring people as they run with and without shoes. The person without shoes is more efficient


 I fit running shoes, various levels of boots and barefoot "shoes" professionally. I have fit many people, from marathon runners to people climbing Everest. I agree whole heartedly. However, due to wonky genetics, wearing previously ill fitting footwear for years, and being fond of areas with some very rough terrain, I have to wear shoes. This is the point I'm getting to about horses.

Many horses are bred with other things in mind then the quality of their feet, many with good feet were trimmed badly for years, deforming their feet. Even if you have a horse with amazing feet(like my mare), having that horse live its entire life in a grass pasture with few rocks, then taking them once a year to the mountains where its all very rough, rocky terrain, often doesn't go over very well. they haven't had the time to build the sole calluses necessary to cope with the terrain.

I don't think shoes are evil, I think they have their uses. I think barefoot is an ideal that cant always be reached for all horses in all disciplines. I would like boots more if I found some that a) never fell off and b)didn't rub.



> I only ask that people educate themselves on how a hoof works before making that decision for their horses


 agree, whole heartedly. I have seen people shoe horses 'just because', without knowing anything about it, but I have also seen people determined to "go the natural way" and switch to barefoot, on horses who are not ready for it, and have horses that are very lame for months and months, one horse a full year. Explain how that's better? after a year it was pasture sound, but if it had to cross a gravel driveway it limped painfully across. This a horse that was always 100% sound with shoes. the goal was to have a horse that was more comfortable and healthier, when, in fact, they achieved the opposite.


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

I keep my horse shod when riding. As soon as riding season is over he goes barefoot for the winter (with regular trimming) months


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It takes many horses up to a year of barefoot trimming to be comfortable so it is an investment in time for sure. And yes many never will adapt or have laminitis, etc so shoes are necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> FYI, it doesn't surprise me in the least that 7 of 10 top finishers in an endurance race were wearing boots.





Comfortably Numb said:


> The statistics on the Tevis finishers are frankly quite shocking to me - never knew/suspected this.



But that is only one race, it just happens to be a really well-documented one. Like most things, just because it works for some, it doesn't work for all in all situations.

I was at a race last year - and it was only a 50 - where management pulled 17 boots off the course after the ride was over. And there were only about 40 entries!!

That seems to be the kicker - do the darned things stay on? If so, they are fantastic. If not, they are beyond frustrating.

The new EasyShoe that is coming out may be the perfect solution. I know I have heard some rave reviews about them.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> That seems to be the kicker - do the darned things stay on? If so, they are fantastic. If not, they are beyond frustrating.
> 
> The new EasyShoe that is coming out may be the perfect solution. I know I have heard some rave reviews about them.


Absolutely - they need to stay on (and sometimes they do not).


The Tevis stat really impressed me because - agreed, it is a single well-documented event, but it does not change the fact - 7/10 is a massively skewed final top 10 (also taking into account starting facts - 21% only in Easyboots). For me it is impressive from the point of comparing shod vs. not shod performance.
Yes, it is a dry ride and you are right that possibly in muddy conditions boot performance might suffer. I was referring to the possibility of functioning blood pumps to really make a tangible difference.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like comparing feet and hooves is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Zexious said:


> I feel like comparing feet and hooves is like comparing apples to oranges.


It is and it isn't. Feet and hooves don't work the same but in both cases performance increases when they are allowed to work in the way they evolved.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Cincinnati said:


> I guess I spoke to quick, as 99% of my riding is in rock or rocky ground. I can not see my horse going barefoot in those conditions.


One rule of thumb for barefoot riding is that you don't ride your horse barefoot on terrain his hooves are not used to. In other words, if you keep your horse in a grass pasture with deep sod, his hooves will not handle a rocky trail. However, if you keep your horse in a rocky corral, his hooves will be tough enough to handle it fine. My dad keeps his horses in a dirt corral that grows more rocks than weeds. I have had those horses out for a week at a time on all sorts of terrain, including rocky trails, without incident and without noticeable tenderness. On trails where the ground is consistently hard and rocky, our horses will get tender on the second or third day, but we've never had one go lame. We always carry a couple of Easy Boots just in case on our pack trips. One thing I'll say in favor of barefoot on the trail, is that our horses have sure learned to watch where they put their feet. They have become much more sure-footed since we quit shoeing them.

Having said that, the terrain we normally ride, in Arizona, varies and is not all hard and rocky, like Painted Horse rides, nor do we normally put in the mileage he does each day. I would have to defer to his experience for the rides he takes.

Just for info, I am not against shoeing. Just haven't had the need for it of late, so I learned how to do a good barefoot trim. Haven't had any problems with it, except that my last mare (lost her to laminitis last year) had fairly flat feet and thin soles. I think it was either congenital or she had suffered from laminitis at some point before I bought her. Never could get her soles to thicken up. she was always tender on rocky ground, but never lame. If I were to have taken her on a pack trip, I would have had her shod.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have seen horses go well both barefoot and shod. My mare was sore, off and afraid to take a step without shoes. She had been barefoot for 6 years when i got her. She could not do ANYTHING without shoes. boots somewhat helped. They started to deform her hoof a bit. Put shoes on her and she was, and still is a completely different horse. she moves better, is not sore, and has not taken a lame step in 2 years. I dont like the eponashoe for one reason. The material allows too much movement in a badway. Horses can easily get off balanced and misshapen feet. I do like the EasyShoe out by easy care though. Its the best of both worlds.

It adds the protection, allows movement, but not wanky movement.
EasyShoe | EasyCare Inc.

They can be nailed on or glued on. If i could find a farrier to apply them i might try them. But the only competent farrier in my area dose not do barefoot.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Yes we would be better off going barefoot. Our foot is designed so that we walk landing ball first but soon as we put shoes on we land heel first. If you don't believe me actually watch how you walk with and without shoes. They've done experiments on treadmills monitoring people as they run with and without shoes. The person without shoes is more efficient. But no, I'm not giving up my shoes but that decision is made from an informed standpoint.


Random thought here.... but I always used to run on the balls of my feet (didn't realize it). Always got terrible shin splints and knee pain. I worked with a personal trainer one time who watched how I ran on the treadmil. She informed me that most women run ball-first on their feet, which is incorrect. She had me alter the way that I run so that I land HEEL FIRST when I run. 

Have had zero pain since then.

So I don't agree with your statement. I do not believe that our human foot is designed to land ball-first. No, I've not done any scientific research or studied the foot in-depth ... but I know it made a 100% difference *for me* switching from ball-first to heel-first.


----------

